# Đối tượng cần báo giá màng chống thấm HDPE là ai? - Phần 2



## tv2doveri (28/4/20)

Xin chào anh em, hôm nay chúng ta sẽ tìm hiểu tiếp phần 2 về chủ đề "Đối tượng cần báo giá màng chống thấm HDPE là ai?" nhé! Ai có thắc mắc gì về phần 1 hay ngay tại phần 2 này thì cứ bình luận hỏi lại, mình sẽ trả lời!

=> Nhận báo giá cho từng dự án cụ thể thì biogasvietnam.net tư vấn tại đây: biogasvietnam.net/bao-gia-mang-chong-tham-hdpe

Sau đây là nội dung cụ thể lần này:

* 2. Khách đầu cuối ước tính sai tổng chi phí khi dựa trên giá màng chống thấm HDPE trên mạng*

Đây hẳn là điều rất nhiều nhà thầu gặp phải khi đưa bảng chi phí thi công dự án màng HDPE cho khách. Vì lúc đó, người ta sẽ thấy con số mà họ ước lượng thông qua việc tra cứu giá màng chống thấm HDPE trên mạng đã cách biệt quá xa so với con số bên thầu đưa. Dự án càng lớn càng cần nhiều vật liệu thì sai số càng lớn, càng khó ký kết hợp đồng và mất thời gian hơn.






* a. Đơn giá màng chống thấm HDPE không giống nhau*

Đây là điều mà nhiều website trên mạng đã khẳng định từ lâu, nói lại một chút thì cũng do nguồn cấp khác nhau nên giá màng HDPE cũng khác ở từng nơi bán. Nếu khách đầu cuối tìm thấy mức giá bán lẻ cho số lượng ít thì đã khỏe, nhưng lỡ ra chỉ thấy giá dành cho đại lý thì sẽ rất phiền. Khi đó, họ đinh ninh tổng chi phí sẽ thấp dựa trên giá màng chống thấm HDPE giá sỉ trong khi khách đầu cuối phải chi trả mức giá bán lẻ mà thôi.

Dĩ nhiên, nhà thầu sẽ có lời giải thích cho khách, nhưng vẫn phải tốn một chút thời gian để khách cân nhắc, hoặc giả đi xác nhận lại thông tin. Dựa vào đó, tiến độ công trình hay dự án sẽ phải chậm lại vì giá màng chống thấm HDPE không rõ ràng đối với khách đầu cuối. Ngoài ra, cùng một phân cấp bán màng HDPE nhưng giá mỗi chỗ cũng chênh lệch ít nhiều, chưa có quy chuẩn, cũng làm rối khách và thêm thời gian đắn đo.

=> Giải đáp thắc mắc về việc nhiều nơi ẩn đơn giá thì bocauso.com có giải thích tại đây: Nơi ẩn bảng giá màng chống thấm HDPE có đáng tin?

* b. Xác định sai đơn giá màng chống thấm HDPE kéo theo vấn đề về thanh toán*

Công trình sử dụng màng HDPE tuy không quá đắt đỏ nhưng hầu như chúng đều có quy mô đáng kể, dẫn đến tổng chi phí luôn có con số đáng kể. Vì thế, khách đầu cuối thường tìm hiểu đơn giá màng chống thấm HDPE trước để ước tính số tiền cần chuẩn bị. Vì thế, việc xác định sai đơn giá ngay từ đầu, mà thường là thấp hơn giá thực tế, nên phần nhiều dễ thiếu hụt ngân sách.

Đối với công trình nhỏ dành cho hộ chăn nuôi hoặc trang trại vừa và nhỏ thì không đáng gì, xoay sở một chút là đủ. Tuy nhiên, ở các công trình lớn dành cho nhà máy xí nghiệp tại các khu công nghiệp, công trình thường rất lớn, lượng màng HDPE cần dùng là vô cùng nhiều. Khi đó, xác nhận sai đơn giá sẽ ước tính chi phí cuối khác rất nhiều so với bản chất. Ở các dạng khách hàng này, việc duyệt chi phí còn lâu hơn nữa.

=> Nói rõ hơn về việc ẩn đơn giá thì tinmoidoday.com đã chia sẻ tại đây: tinmoidoday.com/2020/03/bang-gia-mang-chong-tham-hdpe-duoc-rat-it-noi-cong-khai.html

Nếu ai quan tâm và muốn đọc ngay nội dung đầy đủ của chủ đề này thì mời truy cập vào kinhdia.com xem tại đây: Đối tượng cần báo giá màng chống thấm HDPE gồm những ai?

Theo kinhdia.com


----------

